# paper wrap and top knot



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

No matter how many times I try I just cant seem to get the hang of using the paper wraps. My Dixie Doodle will hold still just fine for grooming, but the paper keeps slipping. Does anyone have any tips they care to share? I'm growing out the girls coats and really want to incorporate using wraps on the top knot. Thanks !!


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are just wrapping the top knot, you might want to try the mesh wraps as they are a easier to work with. Then when you get the hang of it and the dogs use to the routine, you could switch to the paper wraps. Otherwise, it helps to have a very patient dog while you learn. You'll get there.

Diane


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I feel your pain! Who knew folding a piece of paper was so dang hard? 

I was given some advice when I was trying to learn how to do them, and that was to slightly wet the papers so they stick better to the hair and don't slip as much. 

Are you trying to do doubles or just a single topknot with papers?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've also found mesh easier...

Pre-fold your papers. It also may be easier if you turn it into a three fold and cut the remainder off. Open it and place it behind the hair (there's you, dog's nose, hair, paper). The hair should be aligned with the middle section. Fold each side over the hair towards you. 

Band the hair first with a lightweight band. Loosen it a little so your paper will start below the band. 

You can use the end of your rat tail comb to bend the paper over for a neat fold. 

I use a small heavier weight band to secure the paper...it will only go around twice.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes def. the mesh. I have no problems with mesh but can't do the regular ones at all. Of course then people are always asking why he has "paper towels" in his hair, but I digress.  
Also, I've always done his hair with him in my lap, with head on my thigh so that I'm behind him. I know I couldn't do it from the front, so maybe try being behind to see if that's any easier.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 22 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865827


> I've also found mesh easier...
> 
> Pre-fold your papers. It also may be easier if you turn it into a three fold and cut the remainder off. Open it and place it behind the hair (there's you, dog's nose, hair, paper). The hair should be aligned with the middle section. Fold each side over the hair towards you.
> 
> ...


I also pre-fold and apply to the hair and fold it back and use a heavier band. Though I have found the heavier the band used the bigger chance you have of hair binding at the band and matting. 
Of course the key is to teach them to keep their head still. 

Tina


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've used both types of paper but find it easier with the non-mesh for some reason. Even though I pre-fold the paper I don't seem to be able to get the crisp edges. Whenever the fluffs came back from grooming, the groomer somehow managed to make the tiniest of top knots with sharp folded paper edge. When I do it myself, it's always fat and round and amateurish. :w00t:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 23 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866075


> I've used both types of paper but find it easier with the non-mesh for some reason. Even though I pre-fold the paper I don't seem to be able to get the crisp edges. Whenever the fluffs came back from grooming, the groomer somehow managed to make the tiniest of top knots with sharp folded paper edge. When I do it myself, it's always fat and round and amateurish. :w00t:[/B]


It's a start. It will get better as you do them. Your groomer does them everyday, and lots of them.

Tina


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 22 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865826


> I feel your pain! Who knew folding a piece of paper was so dang hard?
> 
> I was given some advice when I was trying to learn how to do them, and that was to slightly wet the papers so they stick better to the hair and don't slip as much.
> 
> Are you trying to do doubles or just a single topknot with papers?[/B]


I have tried both single and double. I also tried mesh. I have not however tried to dampen them first. Maybe that will help.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 22 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865827


> I've also found mesh easier...
> 
> Pre-fold your papers. It also may be easier if you turn it into a three fold and cut the remainder off. Open it and place it behind the hair (there's you, dog's nose, hair, paper). The hair should be aligned with the middle section. Fold each side over the hair towards you.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I was folding with the split is the back. It sounds like I was trying to do it backward.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (Fach @ Dec 24 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866385


> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 22 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865827





> I've also found mesh easier...
> 
> Pre-fold your papers. It also may be easier if you turn it into a three fold and cut the remainder off. Open it and place it behind the hair (there's you, dog's nose, hair, paper). The hair should be aligned with the middle section. Fold each side over the hair towards you.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I was folding with the split is the back. It sounds like I was trying to do it backward.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Any idea which band to buy from Laine as the heavier one for over the wrap?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Fach @ Dec 24 2009, 06:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866385


> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 22 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865827





> I've also found mesh easier...
> 
> Pre-fold your papers. It also may be easier if you turn it into a three fold and cut the remainder off. Open it and place it behind the hair (there's you, dog's nose, hair, paper). The hair should be aligned with the middle section. Fold each side over the hair towards you.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I was folding with the split is the back. It sounds like I was trying to do it backward.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think there is a 'right' or 'wrong' way to prefold the paper, just finding what works for you! Here is a pic of my folded paper









It's folded in half, then I make a 'cuff' at the bottom, then that is folded in half width wise. This is what works for me. I don't use super heavy bands, esp on Lois because her hair is so thin. Most of the time, i just use my yellow Show Off bands.

Having the split to the side will make it easier for you to fold the paper. It is definitely something that didn't come naturally to me! Who knew folding paper was so dang hard??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's how I do it. I hope this will help some.
[attachment=60122:wrap.jpg]

I use a light weight band so it won't crush the wrap.
I also make the folds before placing the hair so it's easier to
wrap the paper around the hair and then fold down.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Great! Thank you. I will try with the folds shown.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am now more confused than ever. Not unusual for me I just do not get the drawing. Any way I was in CVS with Rylee and a lady asked me if I had a little hairnet on her. :rofl:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 24 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866474


> Here's how I do it. I hope this will help some.
> [attachment=60122:wrap.jpg]
> 
> I use a light weight band so it won't crush the wrap.
> ...


Oh wow, very helpful drawing! Thanks, Brit!

Now, should I be wrapping Casanova's top knot, or just stick with the top tail? 

When Bonnie saw him a couple months ago, she remarked on how thick and long his topknot is.  Now he is very proud of his topknot. :blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont use papers - just the top tail! I think it you were folding the tail over then you would likely want to use the papers but with a toptail its unlikely that you have to use papers.


----------

